# Standard grooming tools you keep at Home



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Lucy is off today to the groomer and I want to ensure we get the most out of it. We do give bath as must as time allows but wanted to make sure we have the right tools at home to keep her looking good. Here's what we have, what should we add to ensure she is looking good. 

Have
1. Good brush
2. Metal beard comb
3. Toenail clippers (scared to use these)

What else do we need?

And I realized I don't think I have ever posted a pic of Lucy, well, here's our baby.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

A Maden brush is the best brush  I put off buying one for almost a year...wish I hadn't.

I'd honestly let the groomer clip her nails if you don't like the clippers. They sense hesitation. I have been thinking about trying to find a groomer nearby who will do just nails since Grace is not fully vaccinated.

Eye wipes

Spa Lavish (the blueberry one)... for daily eye rinses

I love ear wipes

I also love Simple Solution lavender wipes for when I am not feeling up to baths, they are big and really wipe them well. But any bath wipe will do 

Some here love waterless shampoo, but I don't have a brand for you.

I think that's all we use often... my two aren't long coat though.

Oh! A detangler like Kinky Curly Knot Today...

And I keep a nice smelling spritzing spray 


Lucy is so cute  She looks like she is a lot of fun!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

I don't have any type of brush for her, just use a wide tooth comb with rotating teeth. A rat tail comb for top knot help and getting any eye boogers.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do a search for "grooming tools" and you will get tons of hits and lots of information.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> A Maden brush is the best brush  I put off buying one for almost a year...wish I hadn't.
> 
> I'd honestly let the groomer clip her nails if you don't like the clippers. They sense hesitation. I have been thinking about trying to find a groomer nearby who will do just nails since Grace is not fully vaccinated.
> 
> ...


I have a Maden brush, check. Might take the nail clipper back, I'm really scared to cut one into the quick. I might let the groomer do this as well.

I really need to pickup the eye wipes and Spa Lavish, her stains are TERRIBLE (as you can see)! Any recommendation for eye wipes? 

Is this the Spa Lavish you were speaking of? http://www.amazon.com/Tropiclean-SPA-Pet-Facial-Scrub/dp/B001AWH582/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1366822309&sr=8-1&keywords=spa+lavish+blueberry


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

I don't think Lucy's tear stains are terrible. Just remember that she has been teething and this causes tear stains. Wipes do not work for tear stains. You could use the Spa Lavish Blueberry Face wash but again if there is a cause for the tear stain such as a blocked tear duct nothing really will help. But again it could be from teething.


----------



## SoonerChris (Sep 26, 2012)

Zoe's Mom88 said:


> I don't think Lucy's tear stains are terrible. Just remember that she has been teething and this causes tear stains. Wipes do not work for tear stains. You could use the Spa Lavish Blueberry Face wash but again if there is a cause for the tear stain such as a blocked tear duct nothing really will help. But again it could be from teething.


Oh, in that pics they aren't bad. They have gotten a lot worse. Granted her mom and I need to do a better job cleaning her face every night.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

SoonerChris said:


> Oh, in that pics they aren't bad. They have gotten a lot worse. Granted her mom and I need to do a better job cleaning her face every night.


It is important to wash the area everyday. The moisture will just sit and create yeast which turns that wine color. Malts are high maintenance. :w00t:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I've been using Biogroom Waterless shampoo on a little cosmetic pad on Bailey's eyes every night which works better than everything else I've tried. The key is keeping the area clean. I've also been using Collyrium eye wash since the pollen here is so bad. It contains boric acid as recommended here:

A Veterinary Guide to Tear Stains


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

For eye wash....

I don't know if this has been posted yet.... But we stopped using the little hair coloring bottle (because The Ninja isn't good at holding still)...

I use one of those pump dispenser bottles.... that you put a cotton ball on then push down. I mix up a diluted Spa Lavish solution in it, then we just use that.... I pump once, and rub the cotton ball on her face. Then I do a clean water cotton ball following it. It works much better than trying to pour and wipe.


----------

